# Hobby Hub's parking lot racing - Lansing, MI



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Well it that time of year again and The Hobby Hub will be racing once again. We will be racing in the same lot as the Summer Classic and MORL races from last summer.

Our first two dates are:
Sunday May 28th
Saturday June 3rd

Entry Fee $10 for the first class, $5 for each additional.

Classes running:
Stock Touring Rubber- CS-27 or RP30 premounted tires only

19T Touring Rubber- Any fixed timing 19T, CS-27 or RP30 premounts

Modified Touring- Any tire, Brushed or Brushless motors.

1/12th 19T- Any fixed timing 19T

Nitro Touring Foam

Any additional classes if there are 4 entries.

Any questions, please call the Hobby Hub (517) 351-5843

Hope to see everyone out racing this summer!!!

Nick


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Also- we were supposed to start racing this weekend, 5-14, but due to a scheduling conflict with the city(Diamond Classic softball tournament), we are unable to race this weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

NTwigs said:


> RP30 premounts


 I'm all for it, one less thing to worry about, and one less thing to blame when I bust up the boards. :freak:

Will you have these available to buy at the track? And if so whats the $$$

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

The reason for a spec tire is that everyone runs the same tire and it reduces the cost for the racer.

Also, after talking with some of the Lazer racers, we will be using their tires rules, which Takeoff CS-27 and RP30 tires are legal. We will have these tires available at the races. I believe they run $40 for a set of 4 mounted.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Nick Lives!! :jest: 

Maybe you should change the 1st post to say CS-27's *or* RP-30's, since that seems to be what Lazer is settling on.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Guess I've got that reason I was looking for to get a brushless system. Now I've gotta decide if I want to run foams or rubber tyres.

Bill.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm... guess I better pull the ol' nitro car out and clean the rust off of it. 

-Rich


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

This'll be great a short drive to a track for once! can't wait to race, wife is working that day so should be a good day as long as the rain stops!


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Rich - Skip cleaning the ol' rig. It's time for a new ride!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, but that requires me having to build a car from the ground up. I'm too lazy to do that. I need Fred to buy me and build me a car.

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I have two RRR's now...

Want to build the 2nd one? What a PITA.

I'll be running the 4 stroker this weekend. Guess that makes it a RRRR.

Sounds more like a wet fart though.

But I digress.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> ... I need Fred to *buy me* and build me a car.
> 
> -Rich


I didn't know you were for sale. And wanting a new car after he buys you makes it sound like you're "high maintenance". :jest:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich is easy to maintain but those cats are the worst...

There's nothing that costs more to maintain than a "cat".


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

If there is enough people that would want to race on the 29th we would do that date also. That would be 2 days in a row, but it is a holiday.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Rich.....is there going to be a MORL series this year?

Randy


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick,
Do you have any RP30's


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm thinking some time the summer I'd like to get over to lansing and race my Nitro sedan.. Hey Fred K think maybe I could follow you over there some time?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> I'm thinking some time the summer I'd like to get over to lansing and race my Nitro sedan.. Hey Fred K think maybe I could follow you over there some time?


I'm pretty sure this weekend qualifies as "some time". :thumbsup:


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

The weather is looking great for the weekend!!! Hope everyone can make it out!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Guess I need to check on this site more! My hairy cats are very low maintenance. Just gotta know how to stroke them right.

Oh, I'm always for sale as long as the price is right. 

Anyways, just the 28th for me, Walt. And, considering I am just taking my car as it came off the track last year and throwing it back down on Sunday, it could be a short day. haha!

Hey Fred, if you will be firing up that 4-stroker in the pits, we probably should get a sign that says, "IT'S THE MOTOR, NOT MY BUTT!"

-Rich


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

rich 

freds 4 stroker sounds cool 

wanted to make it but have to work at dirtburners maybe next time


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

What time does the track open on Sunday ?
Thanks.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Fred, I am hoping that my Schumacher order shows up Saturday, but I would look elsewhere to be safe. I will have tires for the following weekend.


Barry, Track opens at 9am, but I won't spray the track until about 10-10:30. Racing starts a 12:30.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I was wondering if you post some handy-dandy directions to the track for some of us coming from the west side. Not really sure of just where I'm going Sunday.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Directions to race track:

From Grand Rapids- Take I96E to I69E. I69E to US127S. Get off at the second exit(Saginaw St.) Take a left at the second light. Go straight and turn right at the first drive past McDonalds. Go straight until you see track on the left.

From Detroit- I96W to US127N. Get off at the fourth exit from I96. Go Straight until you reach Vine St (Comerica Bank near Corner). Turn right and go straight until you see track.

Also for those of you using Mapquest, use the hobby shop address:
410 Frandor Ave
Lansing, MI 48912

The track is behind the store.

I hope these directions help out.

Nick


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks. Can't wait till tomorrow. One other question. Are you going to have the spec tires available? Seems I misplaced my cs-27 tyres.


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nick,

Racing was good today, looking forward to next Saturday, hopefully I can get the car in this week and get it fixed later this week.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you have any idea when you will be racing again?
Been out of the scene for a little bit. This movings
been a lot of work, just now got the internet back. 
Thanks!

Ted


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Nick Give me a call I need to talk to you about the indoor stuff


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Just a note, we will be racing this Sunday, June 25th. Track opens at 10am racing at 12:30pm. Hope to see everyone Sunday!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Uh Oh ... bad choice. This is a points series week at Laser...


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Nick do you have a date for the classic yet?


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Share a ride*

Hey! You guys from the Lansing area! Is there anyone interested in shareing a ride to races in other area's. I have a car, so we'll have to pack light, unless you have a pick-up. If there is anyone interested get ahold of me at [email protected] or post a reply.

Thanks,
cookie :wave: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

C o o k i e.......

What's the latest with the Hub's racing?


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Racing at Hobby Hub*

Johnny: Hobby Hub raced today!! Only three people showed up, so we didn't race. Another little note, Hobby Hub is no longer in business!!! They closed the doors on thursday, and they move acrossed the parking next to Vidio to go. The name of the new shop, from what I was told, will be called Just For Fun RC and Comics. As far raceing for the rest of the season, keep your eye on the Hobby Hub Thread and Nick will probably post a week or so before each race. At least I will try to get him to do that!!!

cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Goodbye Hobby Shops in Lansing, its sad to hear. Sounds like the new shop will be RC though, which is great to hear. Hopefully they will have the inventory we all miss.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Jun 22, 2006)

im glad they will finally focus mainly on RC and comics but this "narrowing" down of the business should really help!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

cookie said:


> Johnny: Another little note, Hobby Hub is no longer in business!!! They closed the doors on thursday, and they move acrossed the parking next to Vidio to go. The name of the new shop, from what I was told, will be called Just For Fun RC and Comics. As far raceing for the rest of the season, keep your eye on the Hobby Hub Thread and Nick will probably post a week or so before each race. At least I will try to get him to do that!!!
> 
> cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Man, that sucks. First Rider's in Jackson closes, then Rider's in Lansing closed up and now the Hub? At least hopefully Nick will keep things going for you guy's over there. Is he doing the new store alone? As the old saying goes.... SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

New thread for the new store here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=151309

-Rich


----------



## fatkid24 (May 12, 2005)

Nick Any Way We Can Get The Mars Points From The Jones Race?? I'd Be More Than Happy To Help Out To Get Them Out To Others Quicker.....

Nick Max....


----------

